# Tool Pouch !



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

Need a new tool pouch. Does anybody have any experience with Occidental Leather pouches ? In particular the 5500 Electricians Tool Pouch? They seem like they are good quality! Those nylon pouches never seem to hold up.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bighills said:


> Need a new tool pouch. Does anybody have any experience with Occidental Leather pouches ? In particular the 5500 Electricians Tool Pouch? They seem like they are good quality! Those nylon pouches never seem to hold up.


I've had a CLC cordura pouch for...4 years now. A little fraying here and there but otherwise in good shape.

I think Harry bought one of the leather pouches from Occidental.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bighills said:


> Need a new tool pouch. Does anybody have any experience with Occidental Leather pouches ? In particular the 5500 Electricians Tool Pouch? They seem like they are good quality! Those nylon pouches never seem to hold up.


I bought this...:thumbup:

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-Leather-5036-Large-Electrician-Belt-p/occ-5036 lg.htm

Very well made...

And Made in the USA>>>:thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I bought this...:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Occidental-Leather-5036-Large-Electrician-Belt-p/occ-5036 lg.htm
> 
> ...


must be union made, great purchase Harry!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am buying the occidental 5590 set. I have Klein cordura pouch set and it had a hole in the bottom between the two pockets within a few weeks. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/5590-toolbelt.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> must be union made, great purchase Harry!! :thumbup:


I hope it is...and they better not go on strike or they should be "FIRED"...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sparky208 said:


> I am buying the occidental 5590 set. I have Klein cordura pouch set and it had a hole in the bottom between the two pockets within a few weeks.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/5590-toolbelt.html


That one looks good as well you can really load that baby up and get some good cardio all day..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am also buying suspenders. I have a bad hip and I think putting the weight on my shoulders would cause less pain 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5055-suspender.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sparky208 said:


> I am also buying suspenders. I have a bad hip and I think putting the weight on my shoulders would cause less pain
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5055-suspender.html


Yeah one of the GC's that i work with has those and said they are great..:thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I ordered one of these with suspenders, have not got it as of yet though due to the fact the guy that runs the company is also a carpenter during the day so there is a bit of a wait on delivary - 

http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> I ordered one of these with suspenders, have not got it as of yet though due to the fact the guy that runs the company is also a carpenter during the day so there is a bit of a wait on delivary -
> 
> http://www.toolbelts.com/borealis.php


 
My back aches just looking at that thing!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> My back aches just looking at that thing!


 
I'm not what you would call diminuitive in stature, so it doesnt worry me too much and it wont be near as much as the weight I have lost since starting in the industry. :whistling2:

After speaking to them they said that the pouches were attached via velcro webbing flaps and easily removed and replaced so I only plan to use what I need at the time ie the the drill holster will probally stay in the box with the drill and a small bit index with a 25mm holesaw, 25mm spade bit and a unibit in the slots and grabbed when needed.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

NICE LOOKING RIG HARRY. I have had my standard Klein leather for about 15 years 12 of that in a full time industrial setting and it has some scraps and scratches and has darkened with oil absorption but other than that it has held up well.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> NICE LOOKING RIG HARRY. I have had my standard Klein leather for about 15 years 12 of that in a full time industrial setting and it has some scraps and scratches and has darkened with oil absorption but other than that it has held up well.


Yup my Klein stuff never wore out i just seen that on line and some of the guys here rave about Occidental leather stuff so i gave it a try and that is all made in USA thats top dog in my book...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I like my Ideal journeyman leather pouch..
Maybe I'm just a weirdo.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like my leather craftsman pouch. Modified it and it has held up great for 20 years. 
Only have to replace the plier holder every 5 years or so. 
I'll use suspenders if I attach the nail pouch & drill holster.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

stuiec said:


> My back aches just looking at that thing!


 
I agree, I'm 50 and have spine issues and knee problems without a rig like that. The older guys I have worked with that are still in pretty good shape don't wear those saddle bags or look like pack mules. Find a way to keep your back in working order.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I agree, I'm 50 and have spine issues and knee problems without a rig like that. The older guys I have worked with that are still in pretty good shape don't wear those saddle bags or look like pack mules. Find a way to keep your back in working order.




Been there, Done that. Back and knee problems to prove it.


Now, just carry what I need, in a hand held pouch. (Ideal Premier)

:wallbash:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JMHO but if you need anything much larger than this, you are doing something wrong:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

11 in 1 Klein screwdriver, 9in linemans (Klein of course), 6" round shank beater screwdriver, 4" #2 Philips screwdriver (Klein)










Solenoid (Wiggy type)tester in left rear pocket 

You can do 80% of what a commercial or regular service electrician can do unless you are installing small size EMT (up to 1-1/4") just delete the wiggy and add a level and a hacksaw.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> JMHO but if you need anything much larger than this, you are doing something wrong:



It's all in whats comfortable for you and what you like .

I like the set up I'm 51 and don't have any back problems or knee problems either

I don't load it up i just carry the every day stuff that's all.


----------



## jbberns (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been looking into boulder bags. Made in USA. Look identical to Klein's powerline series without the patch. Would guess they make them for klein too. I'm looking for a little more than an apron but not huge. For couplings and connectors and screws on one side and and a few handtools on the other.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

i have the beltless occidental. i like it alot. i change every once in a while (belt, belt/suspenders, occidental) just to keep things different. have had the same klein 5178 and craftsman 10 pocket pouch since i was 16.

the occidental beltless piece is very useful even by itself. i bought it for when working on roofs all day bending over. it works great.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

This works for me:thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Whats with all of the funny colored tools? Is that something new? Where do you get them? Are they good, cheap or both??


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Whats with all of the funny colored tools? Is that something new? Where do you get them? Are they good, cheap or both??


I'm going to assume you mean the ***** and needle nose (nws tools), and they are the only hand tools i've ever been impressed with i've had the common ones klein, knipex, channelock, ideal. but none are as sharp as these, I can cut #4 bag wire and steel flex like butter, it took 2.5 months to receive them is the only bad thing


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

administr8tor said:


> I'm going to assume you mean the ***** and needle nose (nws tools), and they are the only hand tools i've ever been impressed with i've had the common ones klein, knipex, channelock, ideal. but none are as sharp as these, I can cut #4 bag wire and steel flex like butter, it took 2.5 months to receive them is the only bad thing


What about the screwdrivers? Are those something new on the market? I haven't seen them around here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its also interesting how tools like needle nose pliers and ***** can be used with such frequency that they make it into the daily use inventory.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

jrannis said:


> What about the screwdrivers? Are those something new on the market? I haven't seen them around here.


The screwdrivers are wera the only screwdrivers i've been unable to break:thumbup:


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> I'm going to assume you mean the ***** and needle nose (nws tools), and they are the only hand tools i've ever been impressed with i've had the common ones klein, knipex, channelock, ideal. but none are as sharp as these, I can cut #4 bag wire and steel flex like butter, it took 2.5 months to receive them is the only bad thing


chadstoolbox recently added NWS, prices look similar to Knipex


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

jrannis said:


> What about the screwdrivers? Are those something new on the market? I haven't seen them around here.


 
John, you gotta get out more


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Dave L said:


> chadstoolbox recently added NWS, prices look similar to Knipex


That's where I bought them, Good place even though it took 2.5 months


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> This works for me:thumbup:


Finally, someone else with the Milwaukee tic tester/flashlight. Don't you just love that little thing? So damn handy and, no matter what others may say, pretty damn RELIABLE.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Finally, someone else with the Milwaukee tic tester/flashlight. Don't you just love that little thing? So damn handy and, no matter what others may say, pretty damn RELIABLE.


Yeah that Milwaukee has been good so far but it goes through batterys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> It's all in whats comfortable for you and what you like .
> 
> I like the set up I'm 51 and don't have any back problems or knee problems either
> 
> I don't load it up i just carry the every day stuff that's all.


 
That's all well and good at this point but cartilage and bones wear out and things tear. All I am saying is work smarter and not harder. You can put a 150# toolbox in the gang box to store things but if you carry more than the few tools you need to get the job at hand done the only one you are hurting is yourself and don't fool yourself into thinking you aren't.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

76nemo said:


> John, you gotta get out more


When the time comes for a new screwdriver, I just add one to my order at the supply house. Some tools I keep for 10 or more years. I cant ever remember "breaking" a screwdriver. Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jrannis said:


> When the time comes for a new screwdriver, I just add one to my order at the supply house. Some tools I keep for 10 or more years. I cant ever remember "breaking" a screwdriver. Am I doing something wrong??


 
I have had a few Klein phillips wear out prematurely in the last few years ( and one Klein straight snap the tip off on first use) but for the most part all my other screwdrivers have earned their keep. If you use tools in a professional manner they will last for years.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Finally, someone else with the Milwaukee tic tester/flashlight. Don't you just love that little thing? So damn handy and, no matter what others may say, pretty damn RELIABLE.


No! That picture was the last day of it's life, It started good and turned to trash


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have had a few Klein phillips wear out prematurely in the last few years ( and one Klein straight snap the tip off on first use) but for the most part all my other screwdrivers have earned their keep. If you use tools in a professional manner they will last for years.


Or you can buy quality and beat the crap out of them:thumbup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> No! That picture was the last day of it's life, It started good and turned to trash


Haha what did you do to it?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

administr8tor said:


> Or you can buy quality and beat the crap out of them:thumbup:


My Wera's just got here today. I've had the kraftform kompakt for a while and it sold me on their build quality.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Haha what did you do to it?


It started acting funny so I smashed it:thumbsup:

I don't take chances with safety tools:thumbup:


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

What model are your NWS ***** and needle nose pliers?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahayek said:


> What model are your NWS ***** and needle nose pliers?


Fantastico & chain nose their website is really nice:thumbsup:


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

whats the differences in regular ***** and the fantastico ?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

st0mps said:


> whats the differences in regular ***** and the fantastico ?


Lever action cutting makes it really easy to cut stuff!


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

If only they had angled *****.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

administr8tor said:


> It started acting funny so I smashed it:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't take chances with safety tools:thumbup:


Did you change the batteries?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Did you change the batteries?


Yes, I did give it a chance, I'm really not impressed with milwaukee test instruments my fork meter broke in two weeks and now this


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

administr8tor said:


> Yes, I did give it a chance, I'm really not impressed with milwaukee test instruments my fork meter broke in two weeks and now this


I've been happy with mine so far, but the light seems to make it go through batteries fairly quick. No biggie for me since I use rechargeables.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I've been happy with mine so far, but the light seems to make it go through batteries fairly quick. No biggie for me since I use rechargeables.


Same here. It's one of my most used tools


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The other day I looked down at my pouch and finally ditched it.

I turned my cabinet screwdriver into a beater instead of carrying a separate one. Skinned MC and stripped wires with nothing but my *****. Dropped the baby impact and just used a #2 phillips.

My back was thanking me by the end of the day.

I won't abandon the pouch, it's good for some things, but I'm going to downsize the bags. No more 4 pocket material pouch and 18 pocket tool pouch. Just don't need them like I felt I did.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

jrannis said:


> 11 in 1 Klein screwdriver, 9in linemans (Klein of course), 6" round shank beater screwdriver, 4" #2 Philips screwdriver (Klein)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where do you get this pouch?????????????????


----------



## BestMan (Jun 19, 2011)

Sparky208 said:


> I am buying the occidental 5590 set. I have Klein cordura pouch set and it had a hole in the bottom between the two pockets within a few weeks.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/toolbelts/5590-toolbelt.html


 Why did you have to post this? Now I want one


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

BestMan said:


> Why did you have to post this? Now I want one


Well I should have it in a few days so I will post pics and let you know how nice it is when I get it......laughing:
I just bought this and love it. 

http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5585.html


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Sparky208 said:


> Well I should have it in a few days so I will post pics and let you know how nice it is when I get it......laughing:
> I just bought this and love it.
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belts-accessories/5585.html


Post Pics of both please:thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

beartp515 said:


> Where do you get this pouch?????????????????


Here's a couple of similar ones:

http://wireman.com/Pocket Buddy Page.html

http://www.no-dog.com/other/leather/


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm pumped for getting my new Occidental leather suspenders and Occidental leather drill holster on Monday in the mail :thumbup:


----------

